# How to qualify for Supreme show 2012



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, can anyone here tell me whether my girl, who made GCCF champion back in 2008, would qualify for automatic entrance into the Supreme show because of her title, or would she have to do the rounds again and enter one of this years shows and win one open class to qualify?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi yes your cat DOES qualify to enter the Supreme show...good luck........Chris


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Chris, thanks for the good news! :thumbup:

It's been a long time since I last went to a show, so am not sure whether some rules may have changed since then.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Before she is entered into the Supreme i would say it would prob be a good idea to enter her if you can into a few other shows again just to get her used to being handled once again too. best wishes..........Chris


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

There is a small local exemption show in August that I was thinking of putting her into to see how she handles in public. 

She does tend to be on the shy side around people rather than aggressive, and has always been commented on her lovely temperament from visitors to my home, so shouldn't be too much of a problem hopefully.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

oh yes the bingley.. i went there last year with 2.. a good little show although it is exempt.. and in a tent.. there was plenty to do and see during the judging.

one cat went home winning everything she was in.. inc best in show pet...
and a number of trophys.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, that's the one!

Yes it's a lovely little show, and used to be run by a friend of a friend a few years ago. 

What cat was it that won everything when you went?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

if you look on "show brags, notts/derby" the first picture.. although bingley was her second show when she was a kitten


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh WOW, what a beautiful cat! Well done :thumbup:

I'm just wondering whether I might have seen you at past shows.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

I was thinking the same about that White cat, stunning.
We have been showing for just over a year, firstly with a blue bi Raggy boy, then a blue tortie girl, then a Selkirk Rex variant girl and a selkirk Rex boy


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

The last showing I did would be about 3 years ago, so maybe I haven't bumped into you at one if you've only been at it for just over a year. You've done ever so well so far - congratulations. :thumbup:

I will be taking my girlie in the picture, who got her title at 11 month old, but unfortunately couldn't get to any more shows due to other commitments. She was only 8 months old and at her first show when the photo was taken. She still looks the same even though she is now nearing 5 years old, only her face has got more typier, which is rare in the Chinchilla breed as they usually have more of a longer nose than a standard Persian.

I think the Bingley would be ideal for her as it's on my doorstep.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

It's a 2hr drive for us to bingley, I think we are taking one of our Raggy kittens this year


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I will probably see you there then. 

Did you breed your Ragdoll kitten?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, 1 of 7 born new years day to our blue tortie, stud is a red mitted, some pics on here somewhere.


----------

